# My favourite video of me and Tess ever! Thankyou Jenna!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it as well  Thankyou so much Jenna!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the video! You guys make a great team and nice job staying on in the blooper


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah lol  Yeah, didn't even feel like I was falling


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great video you guys look like an amazing pair!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

You told me she couldn't game and it sure looked like gamin there! Me want her! :lol: Great vid. Luv the blooper in the trailer


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou SMC 

LD, here we call it sporting and she is VERY good at it  You can't have her!! lol


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Hahha Your very welcome Ellen  im going to make you a new one in the next couple of days


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*grabby hands* *searches on internet for flights to Ellens home to steal Tess* :lol: LOLZ


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wooo! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Noooooo!! You can't take my baby lildonkey! You can Haz Zorro lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, Noka will get a buddy! Someone she can chase:lol: I'll have room when my dad finishes the barn.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh it will be the other way around! Zorro will be chasing Noka! lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh I dunno. Maybe they'd could be pals?
I'm not kidding I'd luv to have Zorro. Just convince my dad and wah lah!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lol  Im sure they would be friend  I would miss my little man though!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you know how frequently I'd update you with pix?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, probably every 10 minutes? lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

eh, 30-ish


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You girls are so much fun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ellen, that is just a super video!! One of the best I have seen on here. Shazam!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope Jenna can see these comments! She made the video


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha we had fun Eliz


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Ellen, that is just a super video!! One of the best I have seen on here. Shazam!


 
oh wow, thats a big compliment. but thank you


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its great Jenna!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

THis video is so cool! I love it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love it too


----------

